# Festplatte steht einmal beim booten

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hab schon seit ein paar Monaten ein komisches Problem.  Meisten kommt es beim booten, manchmal aber auch nicht.

Auftreten tut es bei der KDE Anmeldung oder kurz danach. Aber immer nur einmal, dann ist bis zum nächsten boot Ruhe.

Fehler im dmesg und /var/log/messages ist folgender:

```
Nov  3 09:59:29 Laptops kernel: ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

Nov  3 09:59:29 Laptops kernel: ata1: EH complete

Nov  3 09:59:29 Laptops kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Nov  3 09:59:50 Laptops kernel: CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 7500 nsec

Nov  3 10:00:04 Laptops kernel: ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Nov  3 10:00:04 Laptops kernel: ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

Nov  3 10:00:04 Laptops kernel: ata1.00: cmd 60/08:00:43:66:16/00:00:04:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 in

Nov  3 10:00:04 Laptops kernel: res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Nov  3 10:00:04 Laptops kernel: ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

Nov  3 10:00:04 Laptops kernel: ata1: hard resetting link

Nov  3 10:00:04 Laptops kernel: ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Nov  3 10:00:04 Laptops kernel: ata1.00: unexpected _GTF length (8)

Nov  3 10:00:04 Laptops kernel: ata1.00: unexpected _GTF length (8)

Nov  3 10:00:04 Laptops kernel: ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

Nov  3 10:00:04 Laptops kernel: ata1.00: device reported invalid CHS sector 0

Nov  3 10:00:04 Laptops kernel: ata1: EH complete

```

Ist immer das selbe.

Treiber ist sata, Platte ist ne SSD, AHCI ist an.

Weiß da einer was?

Sonst hab ich keine Probleme mit der Platte, weder defekte noch sonst irgendwas. Rennt Stunden am Stück ohne Probleme

```
hdparm -Tt /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2626 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1313.96 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 616 MB in  3.01 seconds = 204.36 MB/sec

```

Sebastian

----------

## root_tux_linux

Also hier wird auf Firmware Bug, Kabel oder HDD Defekt getippt  :Smile: 

http://lkml.org/lkml/2010/4/25/104

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Kabel fällt aus da es ein Laptop ist. Firmware schließe ich auch aus, dann müsste es ja öfter auftreten oder? HDD Defekt müsste ja schlimmer werden, aber ich hab das schon ne ganze Zeit und kein Problem mit dem Dateisystem.

Ich scheine im Netz nicht der einzige zu sein, die Ubuntu Jungs kämpfen auch damit. Ich bin der Meinung das kam mit nem Kernel Update. Müsste sowas um 2.6.32 gewesen sein.

Sebastian

UPDATE:

Wenn ich im Bios AHCI deaktiviere, dann hab ich das Problem nicht mehr. Dann ist aber auch das System merklich langsammer.

hdparm -Tt /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2748 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1375.27 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 496 MB in  3.01 seconds = 164.85 MB/sec

----------

